# Tissot PR 516 Mens' Blue Automatic Heritage watch review



## jandrese

This is a short review of my lovely new Tissot Heritage PR 516 watch with blue dial. I've had this watch on my wrist for a week now, and I have loved every minute of it. After seeing a review of this watch in the April 2013 edition of WatchTime I began looking for one. The blue dialed version really caught my eye, but my local AD did not have it, and was not willing to order it at his expense. So, on a business trip to San Antonio I looked high and low but could not find any version of this watch. Although I preferred to see it before buying it, I finally caved in and ordered it from my local AD. I did not, however, want the stock bracelet so I ordered a Hadley-Roma mesh bracelet in addition to the watch. In just under a week the watch and bracelet were ready for me to pick up.

Here are the details:


40 mm diameter, 13 mm thick, 50 mm lug to lug, 8 mm crown
blue sunburst dial (more on this later)
beveled and domed sapphire crystal-no antireflective coating (more on this later too)
large push-in crown with large "T" signature
mineral glass case back showcasing a steering wheel and the movement. The steering wheel is engraved with a box "T" emblem and the text "PR 516 Automatic". The movement is a base model ETA 2836-2 without any decoration.
the indices float
lume, presumably Superluminova covers part of the hands, and also the indices. The lume on the hands is white, but the thin stripe of lume on the indices is grey, and it was a surprise to see them light up at night!
100 meters WR
the dial has a box Tissot "T" logo and the words "Tissot, visodate, automatic, seastar, PR 516, and GL" Visodate refers to the relatively large and highly legible day/date feature. Automatic is, well, you know. Seastar refers to previous models, but this is a sea faring watch only so long as you don't use it for SCUBA diving. PR 516 means Particularly Robust errr 516. I have not found out what 516 means. It may be a reference to the year this line was created, 1956. GL means Grand Luxe, which was originally launched in 1965.

OK, now for five observations.

First, it is a very cool watch that looks fantastic on the mesh bracelet. Second, there are reflections everywhere. Strangely the reflections do not detract from the beauty of the watch, but they do make it very hard to photograph. Must be something about how the eye sees differently than the camera. Third, the blue sunburst dial looks black or very dark blue in almost every lighting situation. I was hoping for a dial as vibrant as that on my two-tone submariner, but the Tissot is much more subtle. Some photos online show a vibrant blue sunburst. Given the reflections and the subdued effect I must give mad props to any photographer who captures the effect. In the right light, there is a blue effect, but it is a quiet kind of personal pleasure, and it is fleeting. Fourth, the water resistance is important to me. At 100 meters the WR is not quite dive ready, but it is more than enough for a swim or whatever. Not having to take off my watch because water is around is a huge plus for my lifestyle. Fifth, the homage is very complete, but modern at the same time. Tissot has done an excellent job combining the best design features of the original with many little touches that modern watch lovers expect and desire.

Now for some photos. First please see this excellent post by ditoy_eagle for a more thorough photo tour of all the PR 516 Heritage editions. Next are my pics both on, and off my 7.5" wrist.

















































For micro brand money this is an excellent value for an actual Swiss watch. The style is 60's but fresh. Even it is not your cup of tea at least it has style. There are many details to enjoy on the watch, even seeing the day and date reflect off the sides of their windows is neat-o. The production quality is so high that it easily withstands microscopic inspection. It looks formal or sporting depending on how you dress. There are not too many around, so if you get one you'll be the only cook kid. As if all that was not good enough even the wife likes it, which is a huge plus!


----------



## Tony Duronio

Very nice indeed. Looks right at home on the mesh and your wrist. Enjoy!


----------



## Loco

I have one as well. I didn't like the bracelet that came with it so my AD ordered me the leather one at no charge to me and I ordered a stainless steel deployant bracelet as well off ebay. I love the look of the blue face on this watch.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I will mine.

Nice review.

Dean


----------



## rbf1138

Just bought one on ebay, with AD Tissot warranty included! Anyone have suggestions on some dark brown or tan straps that would look nice on this? Not a fan of the included metal bracelet/rally holes, so I'll be selling the bracelet here once I get a replacement strap.

Something like this maybe: http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p2656h262s264-Watch-band-Pensa-20m.html

or

http://www.panatime.com/nechbrwiwhst.html

or

Oxford - Cognac

or

Oxford - Mahogany

or

Toscana - Cognac - Calf Leather

The guy I bought it from put it on a Hirsch golden brown Liberty for me! Still think I may buy another strap also, probably the one from Panatime.


----------



## tritto

So you'd like a light brown strap then? 

Hirsch make some nice straps - I previously had a very nice dark brown rally strap from them on my Prs516 chrono. Turns out I loved the strap more than the busy dial and it had to go - to fund the eventual purchase of a PR516 GL just like yours I hope. 

If I was putting my two cents in I'd suggest holding on to the original bracelet. It will make selling it one day much easier and if it's a keeper your kids will appreciate the funky Swiss cheese bracelet when one of them inherits it.


----------



## rbf1138

Haha, well this was the strap he had that he could ship with the watch nearest to what I'd ideally like on it. I'll probably still buy one or two others, like I said, with a deeper reddish/brown like that Panatime chestnut. And yeah, I was thinking maybe I should keep the metal bracelet in case I do sell it. I'm wondering how scarce this watch will be in a year or two, or if they're still regularly making and selling this model.



tritto said:


> So you'd like a light brown strap then?
> 
> Hirsch make some nice straps - I previously had a very nice dark brown rally strap from them on my Prs516 chrono. Turns out I loved the strap more than the busy dial and it had to go - to fund the eventual purchase of a PR516 GL just like yours I hope.
> 
> If I was putting my two cents in I'd suggest holding on to the original bracelet. It will make selling it one day much easier and if it's a keeper your kids will appreciate the funky Swiss cheese bracelet when one of them inherits it.


----------



## User_Refined

Hi Jandrese,



jandrese said:


> This is a short review of my lovely new Tissot Heritage PR 516 watch with blue dial. I've had this watch on my wrist for a week now, and I have loved every minute of it.
> 
> OK, now for five observations.
> 
> * First, it is a very cool watch that looks fantastic on the mesh bracelet.
> * Second, there are reflections everywhere. Strangely the reflections do not detract from the beauty of the watch, but they do make it very hard to photograph.
> * Third, the blue sunburst dial looks black or very dark blue in almost every lighting situation. I was hoping for a dial as vibrant as that on my two-tone submariner, but the Tissot is much more subtle. In the right light, there is a blue effect, but it is a quiet kind of personal pleasure, and it is fleeting.
> * Fourth, the water resistance is important to me. At 100 meters the WR is not quite dive ready, but it is more than enough for a swim or whatever. Not having to take off my watch because water is around is a huge plus for my lifestyle.
> * Fifth, the homage is very complete, but modern at the same time. Tissot has done an excellent job combining the best design features of the original with many little touches that modern watch lovers expect and desire.


Thoroughly excellent review. I can just hear everyone running out to order one now. 
I also think the mesh bracelet was an inspired choice - well done and thank you for the fantastic photo essay too.

Everyone loves the pictures.


----------



## rbf1138

Mine just arrived and it looks absolutely incredible, even nicer than I had imagined. It may be that it just needs more of a charge, but the hour markers definitely don't appear to have lume. Could you try and snap a picture of your watch lit up? The hands are bright, but the silver/gray hour indices aren't even faintly luminated.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice review.

I recently saw an original model in a training video from the 1970s I think it was.

("Shooting for Survival.") 

It was on the wrist of an F.B.I. firearms instructor.


----------



## misoo

hello, very nice PR515, i am thinking of getting one too... can i ask you, where did you bought that mesh and how is it thick? thanx


----------



## Bradjhomes

Beautiful. It even looks good on mesh (and I'm not a fan of mesh)


----------



## WillMK5

I've been obsessing over this piece lately, I just need to find it in the sales thread or at an AD. None of the major ones in NYC seem to have it.


----------



## Chris Hughes

I've decided I want one of these... on the crazy '70s cut out stainless bracelet. It'll be a swell compliment to my '72 Datsun 240Z.


----------



## Chris Hughes

WillMK5 said:


> I've been obsessing over this piece lately, I just need to find it in the sales thread or at an AD. None of the major ones in NYC seem to have it.


If you spot a good deal let me know! I'm on the hunt too.


----------



## jandrese

misoo said:


> hello, very nice PR515, i am thinking of getting one too... can i ask you, where did you bought that mesh and how is it thick? thanx


The mesh is by Hirsch and it was ordered through and installed by the AD at my request when I bought the watch.


----------



## tritto

Check out Jomashop. They have the blue dial model for $494 right now.

Edit: sorry, that response was for Chris Hughes.


----------



## jlondono77

A great watch!


----------



## HamiltonElectric

Somehow I missed this thread the first time around. Great review and pics!

I still love mine, almost a year and a half after I first got it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-google-page-ranking-516-gl-then-now-770129.html

However I did not like the metal band it came with so I switched to an original-style 'rally' strap. But since I posted that thread I have replaced the textured one I had with a thicker, smooth calf version. The thicker leather works much better with the overall look of the watch, since it is also rather thick -- in classic late 60s / early 70s style.

But I can't find a strap with holes as large as the original that came with the one I bought in 1968. The B&W photo here was taken on Easter Sunday, 1969. I wore that watch for years. I like the modern rendition even better. Sort of like 'comfort food' -- whenever I wear it I'm reminded of the good times I had in my early 20s.


----------



## franken21

HamiltonElectric said:


> Somehow I missed this thread the first time around. Great review and pics!
> 
> I still love mine, almost a year and a half after I first got it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-google-page-ranking-516-gl-then-now-770129.html
> 
> However I did not like the metal band it came with so I switched to an original-style 'rally' strap. But since I posted that thread I have replaced the textured one I had with a thicker, smooth calf version. The thicker leather works much better with the overall look of the watch, since it is also rather thick -- in classic late 60s / early 70s style.
> 
> But I can't find a strap with holes as large as the original that came with the one I bought in 1968. The B&W photo here was taken on Easter Sunday, 1969. I wore that watch for years. I like the modern rendition even better. Sort of like 'comfort food' -- whenever I wear it I'm reminded of the good times I had in my early 20s.


Do you still have those killer sideburns?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra

With Brown Tanned White Stiched Strap - Porsche 911 in the back









With Brown Croco


----------



## Broadsands

I like this a lot! Wanted one recently but my local AD couldn't get hold of one at all. Have a few Tissots though -wondering what a V8 would look like on one of these Hirsch straps?


----------



## Timerider

Wow what a gorgeous watch, there is a real nice vintage look that I like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Col Skinner

Hi Guys

I have a Tissot PR516 GL in good condition with papers but it is missing some links. Any idea where the best place to get or should I just sell it with an additional leather strap similar to the brown one pictured above?


----------



## imagwai

I would sell it as it is, but make clear in the advert what is the maximum wrist size it'll fit.

If it's in good working order and a reasonable price I could be interested as I have quite a very small wrist, so PM me if you like! 

(Moderator - feel free to edit this post if you feel it breaks the solicitation rules.)


----------



## LH2

Nice write up on a sweet timepiece. 

This one has been on my list for a while. I don't know why it doesn't seem more popular - too funky for most people? Heck, I even think the Gold PVD model has a certain panache...


----------



## zainabdulrahman

I. WANT. ONE. NOW!!!


----------



## Skv

Funny to find this re-issue. I wasn't aware that it existed.

Here is my 1976 PR 526 GL (the 'deluxe' version of the PR 516 with SS hands, an Omega 1012 ebauche movement and an integrated bracelet).


















Would love to see the PR 516 heritage in real life to compare it to the 1970s version!


----------



## Bugra

I had one and it was my first auto.

Only thing I didn't like was the non AR Sapphire.

Rest was great!

I think Tissot really needs to get on to the AR Sapphire wagon.


----------



## Skv

Bugra said:


> I had one and it was my first auto.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like was the non AR Sapphire.
> 
> Rest was great!
> 
> I think Tissot really needs to get on to the AR Sapphire wagon.


..or go 'full-vintage' with plexi.


----------



## Mike 67

Hey guys I'm new here, I recently found a pr516 gl what do you think of the condition? Thanks


----------



## Mike 67

Here's another pic


----------



## poorANDcheap

what is the lug size of the strap please ?


tritto said:


> So you'd like a light brown strap then?
> 
> Hirsch make some nice straps - I previously had a very nice dark brown rally strap from them on my Prs516 chrono. Turns out I loved the strap more than the busy dial and it had to go - to fund the eventual purchase of a PR516 GL just like yours I hope.
> 
> If I was putting my two cents in I'd suggest holding on to the original bracelet. It will make selling it one day much easier and if it's a keeper your kids will appreciate the funky Swiss cheese bracelet when one of them inherits it.


----------



## tritto

20mm @poorandcheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poorANDcheap

my tissot on a bund


----------



## poorANDcheap

on Hadley Roma cuff


----------

